# I am developing feelings for my cousin... and I think she is too.



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

So I am in a rather tight dilemma... I am developing feelings for a certain cousin, and it is driving me crazy. She and her family visited for Christmas to New Years and I hung out with her during that time. We had pretty normal conversations like "How have you been" or "You have grown". But the thing is, she became very physical with me lately. Also, she called me handsome a couple times when they arrived at our house. Anyways, they left 3 days ago, and she gave me her number, but how should I proceed from here. I really do like her, but cousin and cousin relationships seem outlandish.. 

Thanks for reading, I just had to get this out.


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

how old are u and this cousin


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

I would ignore her and try to keep the relationship healthy.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

penguins said:


> how old are u and this cousin



Not a joke post, but we were both born 5 days apart (we're both 17).


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 4, 2015)

well first u must ask urself the question, unless u dont know the answer then u ask google

is this legal in my state? (or wherever i live)

if the answer is no then u should probably not date her unless u elope together to a distant land


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Not a joke post, but we were both born 5 days apart (we're both 17).



What if she just wanted your number to stay in touch?


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 4, 2015)

It's okay you don't own a phone so you can't contact her anyway.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> It's okay you don't own a phone so you can't contact her anyway.



oh my god i'm crying


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> It's okay you don't own a phone so you can't contact her anyway.



Lol, oh darn! You caught me... Just kidding, like I mentioned on that thread, I have an ipod touch that I use as a messenger device, but I don't have an actual phone. I use a text-free app.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> It's okay you don't own a phone so you can't contact her anyway.



theres always the internet

u should tell her to join tbt that would be a wild ride


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Lol, oh darn! You caught me... Just kidding, like I mentioned on that thread, I have an ipod touch that I use as a messenger device, but I don't have an actual phone.



but you said she gave her NUMBER


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 4, 2015)

Just think of how your parents would react whenever you're with her I guess??


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> but you said she gave her NUMBER



I use text-free on my ipod touch. It's free and you are provided a number with which you can text, or even receive calls from.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh gawd


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> I use text-free on my ipod touch. It's free and you are provided a number with which you can text, or even receive calls from.



but does SHE


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> I use text-free on my ipod touch. It's free and you are provided a number with which you can text, or even receive calls from.



why are you ignoring my advice it was perfectly reasonable


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 4, 2015)

Well good luck with that..


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> I use text-free on my ipod touch. It's free and you are provided a number with which you can text, or even receive calls from.


And without wi-fi you're doomed.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm disowned from my entire grandfather's 1st marriage side of the family. Don't do it. There are plently of potential partners out there for you. Your, assuming, 1st cousin should not be included.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> why are you ignoring my advice it was perfectly reasonable



Sorry, please forgive me. I was about to reply, anyways, it does seem legal in my state. It's just the problem of if my parents and hers are ok with it.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2015)

I would stay away from it, bro. Cousin this situation nothing good can come from it.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> theres always the internet
> 
> u should tell her to join tbt that would be a wild ride



i would like to see this


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Sorry, please forgive me. I was about to reply, anyways, it does seem legal in my state. It's just the problem of if my parents and hers are ok with it.



well i mean once ur 18 there isnt much they can do so just follow ur heart like mulan


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Amyy said:


> i would like to see this



She actually has animal crossing, though she isn't crazy into it like me... But if I were to invite her, she would see this thread and that would be unpleasant.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

Brad said:


> I would stay away from it, bro. Cousin this situation nothing good can come from it.



Common sense doesn't apply here.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 4, 2015)

Misuzurin said:


> Common sense doesn't apply here.



hey man try not to be mean, he is just confused


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope you take the advice to heart before you do something you regret with your cousin.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Misuzurin said:


> I'm disowned from my entire grandfather's 1st marriage side of the family. Don't do it. There are plently of potential partners out there for you. Your, assuming, 1st cousin should not be included.



Wait, was it because you had sex with your half cousin that lead to your disownment? That's pretty harsh of them..

And thank you everyone for the advice. I was very close to confessing actually, and I really want to confess. Would it be okay to just tell her my feelings? Would that be still considered wrong?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

Brad said:


> I would stay away from it, bro. Cousin this situation nothing good can come from it.



Does no one see the beautiful pun in this response? No one?

Anyway, I would stay away from it, man. There are so many less stressful things you could be doing than thinking about dating your cousin. It's probably a lustful thing, anyway.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 4, 2015)

Brad said:


> I would stay away from it, bro. *Cousin this situation nothing good can come from it.*



oh my god ilu that totally got me

But yeah personally I'm just gonna go ahead and say I wouldn't hook up with my cousin under any circumstances.

So uh... don't do it? but idk that's just me


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> And thank you everyone for the advice. I was very close to confessing actually, and I really want to confess. Would it be okay to just tell her my feelings? Would that be still considered wrong?



I mean, you can tell her your feelings, but imo it would be humiliating if she didn't actually reciprocate them. And even if she did, then you're still in the dilemma of 'Do I hook up with her or not?'

In the end it's up to you, though.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 4, 2015)

In the end it's your choice- just remember that if the wrong people find out, it'll hurt her as well.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

Your cousin will be your family no what happens in your life. Getting romantically involved can possibly destroy your relationship forever like it did for me. It's not worth it. It's common to develop a crush on a cousin you see one to two times a year. Just don't act on it.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 4, 2015)

Fo' Reals;

Is it love or lust?
Regardless of legalities, conjuring up connections between cousins is dodgy footing from a social acceptance standpoint. Unless you're willing to undergo the heartache for the love of your cousin then drop it and find someone easier. You're 17.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 4, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I mean, you can tell her your feelings, but imo it would be humiliating if she didn't actually reciprocate them. *And even if she did, then you're still in the dilemma of 'Do I hook up with her or not?'*
> 
> In the end it's up to you, though.



this right here is why I wouldn't mention it

because if she feels the same way (probably she will, you're both 17 I'm sorry you're just all over everyone at that age seriously it's like being on e all the time) then you're just going to want to even more

then you'll be back here telling us it went down and asking what to do and nothing will have been accomplished


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 4, 2015)

Woah. Seriously? Don't read that everyday...

Well, I can't say that that has ever surfaced in my life, but a  simluar thing happened to a friend and her step brother. Basically they started having feelings for each other, but felt awkward because they felt like they were siblings (even if not by blood) I think that you should talk to her about it. maybe you havent seen each other in awhile and just need some time to talk it over. Again, I dont know what to do bc its not something thats happened to me.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Fo' Reals;
> 
> Is it love or lust?
> Regardless of legalities, conjuring up connections between cousins is dodgy footing from a social acceptance standpoint. Unless you're willing to undergo the heartache for the love of your cousin then drop it and find someone easier. You're 17.



This is a question that was posed earlier in the topic that I yet have an answer for except a little bit a both. I've known her since i was 5, and I really did like her as we grew up. I was in love with her personality and the fact that we were very alike. We both want to study in a field related to computer science starting from 14-15. But when we met last week, the girl I once knew became the gorgeous girl I know now. Did I like her more now, then say maybe 3-4 years ago? I think so....


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> This is a question that was posed earlier in the topic that I yet have an answer for except a little bit a both. I've known her since i was 5, and I really did like her as we grew up. I was in love with her personality and the fact that we were very alike. We both want to study in a field related to computer science starting from 14-15. But when we met last week, the girl I once knew became the gorgeous girl I know now. Did I like her more now, then say maybe 3-4 years ago? I think so....



she first cousin or nah


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I hope you make an informed decision. I just want you both to be happy. Not going to beat the dead horse anymore. Good luck with your love life.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 4, 2015)

tell yourself it's just your hormones
it's just your hormones
it's just your hormones
it's just your hormones

repeat this every night


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> This is a question that was posed earlier in the topic that I yet have an answer for except a little bit a both. I've known her since i was 5, and I really did like her as we grew up. I was in love with her personality and the fact that we were very alike. We both want to study in a field related to computer science starting from 14-15. But when we met last week, the girl I once knew became the gorgeous girl I know now. Did I like her more now, then say maybe 3-4 years ago? I think so....



You're 17 right now, just don't make a hasty decision. Since she is your cousin, she will always be your family. You have a lot of years left to live and experience. There will be plenty of people to meet and grow attached to, I wouldn't want you to end up confessing to your cousin and regretting the decision you made because you had some feelings for your gorgeous cousin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> tell yourself it's just your hormones
> it's just your hormones
> it's just your hormones
> it's just your hormones
> ...


^good advice right there.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Misuzurin said:


> Well I hope you make an informed decision. I just want you both to be happy. Not going to beat the dead horse anymore. Good luck with your love life.



Thank you for sharing your personal experience. I hope that you are happy and thanks again.. 

So right now I am faced with this. If I were to never confess, I will end up not having to deal with this cousin-cousin relationship, but I potentially might be losing out on someone I am perfectlly content on living the rest of my life with.

If I were to confess, I may ruin the relationship between me and my cousin and potentially cause a disrupt in the family.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually decided 30 minutes ago, but I am going to confess after all. I was actually constructing a confession message, but I am going to be very subtle with this. I can trust her not to tell her parents, but I am going to reveal that I am developing feelings for her and just leave it at that. My fate will be sealed with her reply.

I thank everyone for their input.

Whatever my fate will be, I am going to post it here...


----------



## CR33P (Jan 4, 2015)

good luck


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Thank you for sharing your personal experience. I hope that you are happy and thanks again..
> 
> So right now I am faced with this. If I were to never confess, I will end up not having to deal with this cousin-cousin relationship, but I potentially might be losing out on someone *I am perfectlly content on living the rest of my life with.*
> 
> ...


How long have you been talking to your cousin since you were "reunited" with her?


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 4, 2015)

Let me tell you a secret.

Very few people have their lives figured out at age 17. Even fewer meet their life partners. Even fewer still have life partners that exist within the family.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 4, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> How long have you been talking to your cousin since you were "reunited" with her?


Just answered my own question by going back and reading haha


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't really see how this won't end in heartbreak and awkwardness.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

Her rejecting you won't be what destroys your relationship. It's when you break up and/or get caught sneaking around. If you keep it a secret, your family will be pissed. Maybe you should ask your parents their opinion if you are this serious.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh god. I'm both excited and nervous for the follow up post, if there actually is one.

Good luck, man.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Let me tell you a secret.
> 
> Very few people have their lives figured out at age 17. Even fewer meet their life partners. Even fewer still have life partners that exist within the family.



Yes, but at 17 none of us thought this unfortunately. ;c

@MonsterXA: Okay, could've guessed that. So basically, if she responds that she feels the same way it's on. Well, good luck with that.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Fo' Reals;
> 
> Is it love or lust?
> Regardless of legalities, conjuring up connections between cousins is dodgy footing from a social acceptance standpoint. *Unless you're willing to undergo the heartache for the love of your cousin then drop it and find someone easier. You're 17.*



That's great advice, probably the best.


----------



## nammie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Let me tell you a secret.
> 
> Very few people have their lives figured out at age 17. Even fewer meet their life partners. Even fewer still have life partners that exist within the family.



^this

and @OP I thought this was a troll thread at first but uh if you're really gonna confess I hope you're sure she's really into you and not just being nice lol even then it's your cousin like.... there's millions of fish in the sea that aren't related to u.......


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 4, 2015)

what did you mean by physical? o.o


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

nammie said:


> ^this
> 
> and @OP I thought this was a troll thread at first but uh if you're really gonna confess I hope you're sure she's really into you and not just being nice lol even then it's your cousin like.... there's millions of fish in the sea that aren't related to u.......



That's very true, but I am certain that she wasn't being nice... She would make frequent eye contact with me and during new years she held my hand during the fire works (@Kiikay, that kind of physical contact). Granted, we always held hands during July 4th when we were children.


Anyways, I sent my "confession", I had a feeling of regret instantly after I had sent it. But I no longer feel the regret anymore. I am both nervous and ecstatic... I am sorry if I am being arrogant by ignoring your advice even though I had asked for your advice here. As punishment, all of you can laugh at me if this fails. I am constantly updating my textfree app, even though it's only been 3 minutes...


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> That's very true, but I am certain that she wasn't being nice... She would make frequent eye contact with me and during new years she held my hand during the fire works (@Kiikay, that kind of physical contact). Granted, we always held hands during July 4th when we were children.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I sent my "confession", I had a feeling of regret instantly after I had sent it. But I no longer feel the regret anymore. I am both nervous and ecstatic... I am sorry if I am being arrogant by ignoring your advice even though I had asked for your advice here. As punishment, all of you can laugh at me if this fails. I am constantly updating my textfree app, even though it's only been 3 minutes...


What was your confession?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 5, 2015)

I was going to tell you there would be consequences and awkwardness if things don't work out. But looks like you went for it.

Good luck, I guess lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 5, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't do this, man. This will haunt you forever if you go for it.


----------



## Monster (Jan 5, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> What was your confession?



It has some personal things, some a bit embarrassing. I kind've did it cliche, narrative-wise. I started with my feelings when we first met till two weeks ago. Most noteworthy, I ended with this "I am sorry if you do not share the same feelings, but I had to let my feelings out in case I would regret it later. Whatever may happen, I would like us to remain cousins and moreover, friends . Thank you." And yes, I text in full sentences (I use a computer to text).


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> That's very true, but I am certain that she wasn't being nice... She would make frequent eye contact with me and during new years she held my hand during the fire works (@Kiikay, that kind of physical contact). Granted, we always held hands during July 4th when we were children.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I sent my "confession", I had a feeling of regret instantly after I had sent it. But I no longer feel the regret anymore. I am both nervous and ecstatic... I am sorry if I am being arrogant by ignoring your advice even though I had asked for your advice here. As punishment, all of you can laugh at me if this fails. I am constantly updating my textfree app, even though it's only been 3 minutes...



Good luck.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> It has some personal things, some a bit embarrassing. I kind've did it cliche, narrative-wise. I started with my feelings when we first met till two weeks ago. Most noteworthy, I ended with this "I am sorry if you do not share the same feelings, but I had to let my feelings out in case I would regret it later. Whatever may happen, I would like us to remain cousins and moreover, friends . Thank you." And yes, I text in full sentences (I use a computer to text).


That's good that you confessed to her. Congratulations and good wording for the last sentence. Good luck! I hope you understand and take some of our advice though.


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 5, 2015)

did she reply yet... I'm so curious owo


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> did she reply yet... I'm so curious owo



Same!
I'm on the 
of my seat!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 5, 2015)

Suddenly someones personal life has become quite interesting on TBT..


----------



## Mioki (Jan 5, 2015)

I too, am intrigued. And totally neglecting resetting for a decent plot placement on ACNL. .__.


----------



## Monster (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry in the delay for response, but I am in a state of extreme confusion. I sent her a really lengthy message, and she replied with this , copied and pasted: "!!!!!". What is this supposed to mean? Is she shocked?! And she hasn't followed up her message with this... I am totally freaking out...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

well, better luck next time son.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

Jav a good Thanksgiving fam!


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2015)

if i were her i wouldn't even reply to that message i'd just delete it and throw my phone away
.. at least she did : <
she's probably like "what the."


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 5, 2015)

i think she's speechless


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe you should send her some flowers to apologise.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Maybe you should send her some flowers to apologise.



jason youre not helping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 5, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Maybe you should send her some flowers to apologise.



Flowers wouldn't be enough to fix this.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe she likes you back and is so overwhelmed you feel the same that she has to see you in person?


----------



## Cynth1a (Jan 5, 2015)

I mean if its legal why not? but assuming you live in a place that doesn't allow it and that's why you're posting here... Better off not doing something regrettable.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

*CoughstillabetterlovestorythanTwilitecough*


----------



## asuka (Jan 5, 2015)

oh god.
THIS IS WHY I DON'T WATCH THE OFFICE. IT'S TOO AWKWARD AND THE SECONDHAND EMBARRASSMENT LEVELS ARE TOO HIGH
THIS THREAD IS LIKE AN EPISODE OF THE OFFICE


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

asuka said:


> oh god.
> THIS IS WHY I DON'T WATCH THE OFFICE. IT'S TOO AWKWARD AND THE SECONDHAND EMBARRASSMENT LEVELS ARE TOO HIGH
> THIS THREAD IS LIKE AN EPISODE OF THE OFFICE



The Office is like this? :O


----------



## Brad (Jan 5, 2015)

Not always.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2015)

maybe this will help u out


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeez man, even I'm down to see how this is going to work out. 

She's either surprised in a good way or a disgusted way and the suspense is killing me.


----------



## asuka (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband said:


> The Office is like this? :O



not like THIS, its just AWKWARD and i can't......watch it......


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

asuka said:


> not like THIS, its just AWKWARD and i can't......watch it......



Lawl but it's awkward in a funny way. It's just like... 



Spoiler


----------



## Cynth1a (Jan 5, 2015)

this is like waiting for the next episode of your favourite tv show...


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

asuka said:


> not like THIS, its just AWKWARD and i can't......watch it......



Ohh, I never watched it, i've just heard about it...


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband said:


> Ohh, I never watched it, i've just heard about it...



It's a funny show.

Pssstt still want Riolu?

_*Omg the tags for this thread.*_


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

August said:


> It's a funny show.
> 
> Pssstt still want Riolu?



(Oh no! I forgot about him... Thank you for reminding me.. xD
Yes please)
I've been thinking about watching it..


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 5, 2015)

23 people on this thread omg man don't let us down.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband said:


> (Oh no! I forgot about him... Thank you for reminding me.. xD
> Yes please)
> I've been thinking about watching it..



It's really good. If you're into awkward humor you'll love it. Np, about reminding you! I don't feel like trading at this very moment since I'm doing something in ANCL, but PM me for a time.



OP how's it going in there? I'm hoping everything is okay.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 5, 2015)

you don't just stop being cousins with someone..? i'm laughing so hard. you are totally never going to live this down; or, it's going to be the skeleton in the family closet for the rest of forever. this thread is so unreal. this is truly so unreal. good luck with having your mom explain the word "incest" to you!!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 5, 2015)

The forth wall has already been shattered, best you just act cool about it now and sit tight, bruh. 

Where is this thread going?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 5, 2015)

31 people are viewing this thread.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Aww don't make fun of him. I mean if what he says is true and he really does have feelings for her... well then.... theres always....

YOLO​
Jokes aside, he's following what he feels. I know that by society standards it's a little odd and that this might cause him problems in the future but if it's what he really want its what he wants.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

queertactics said:


> you don't just stop being cousins with someone..? i'm laughing so hard. you are totally never going to live this down; or, it's going to be the skeleton in the family closet for the rest of forever. this thread is so unreal. this is truly so unreal. good luck with having your mom explain the word "incest" to you!!


You don't have to be a complete ***** about it, I'm sure he knows what incest means. He's 17 years old.


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 5, 2015)

its only incest if they did the smex


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope the OP is okay :/


----------



## Monster (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response. Here's an update:

Apparently, after she sent the "!!!!!!!" text, she called me afterwards and I did not receive the notification. She texted me afterwards with "Are you ok?". At the moment, I was in a state of confusion after reading her first text. Upon seeing her second text, I jumped with glee and immediately responded. She then explained to me that she had been attempting to call me all this time, and my stupid textfree app didn't give me any notifications... Anyways, she wants to talk to me in person, and I do not know how this truly is going to end. She initially wanted to talk to me on the phone, but it was getting late and we both have school tomorrow. We do not go to the same school, but we plan on meeting soon. She didn't mention anything about liking me when we were texting; in fact, I think she kinda avoided the topic. Anyways, I am extremely nervous for tomorrow (or whenever we talk again), but she promised that she wouldn't tell either of our parents...

And thank you for all your concern, my mind is sane thanks to you people.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh wow. This could actually go in any direction. Props to your cousin though because whether she likes you or not she's a very mature person.


----------



## Cynth1a (Jan 5, 2015)

This can be your internet support group, good luck bruh.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 5, 2015)

Goodluck!^-^ I wish I didn't do homework, watching this would have been so much better!


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck, I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

This is so much better than any soap opera or Twilight. :0 I hope you'll keep us informed!


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 5, 2015)

I will pray for you


----------



## queertactics (Jan 5, 2015)

i'm totally subscribing to this


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2015)

Y-your cousin? You're in love with your cousin?


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Legit though... *keep us posted.* Lawl


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

I wish you the best bruh.
But if it all goes bad, don't worry cousin the end you're still a winner to me.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Ignore this please.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I wish you the best bruh.
> But if it all goes bad, don't worry cousin the end you're still a winner to me.



This is a total rip-off from Brad


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I wish you the best bruh.
> But if it all goes bad, don't worry cousin the end you're still a winner to me.



You have violated copyright. You owe Brad 1k.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I wish you the best bruh.
> But if it all goes bad, don't worry cousin the end you're still a winner to me.



who are you


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> This is a total rip-off from Brad



But you still liked it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DarkOnyx said:


> You have violated copyright. You owe Brad 1k.



It's okay, we are cousins.


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 5, 2015)

dat line sticker LOL


----------



## Brad (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like the Fresh Prince.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 5, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> dat line sticker LOL





Javocado said:


> But you still liked it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brad said:


> Looks like the Fresh Prince.



Fresh Prince is immortalized in LINE


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Brad said:


> Looks like the Fresh Prince.



It does...


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 5, 2015)

No matter what happens, family gatherings are gonna be weird from now on.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> No matter what happens, family gatherings are gonna be weird from now on.



and maybe a little spicy


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 5, 2015)

do u have a never ending supply of cute anime gifs


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> do u have a never ending supply of cute anime gifs



I just have a lot of gifs. anime gifs are generally more emotive.


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't let anything stand in the way of *LOVE*


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's my opinion in cents:

Ya' know... in  ?... So like.... Yeah... tree fiddy.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

y has nobody asked for pics of her yet


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> y has nobody asked for pics of her yet



Everyone's afraid of the answer.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Alice said:


> Everyone's afraid of the answer.



Shhh, I somehow imagine that these are fairly attractive 17 year old's.


----------



## unravel (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm in a wrong side of the internet


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

13 pages in like 7 hours boy oh boy do i have some reading to do



August said:


> Shhh, I somehow imagine that these are fairly attractive 17 year old's.



like me (i'll show pics when im 17)



Jas0n said:


> It's okay you don't own a phone so you can't contact her anyway.



o m g

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> what did you mean by physical? o.o


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

by the way according to highly reputable source on reddit, cousins only share 6.25% dna. so ur pretty safe from havin ******** offspring as long as ur family doesnt have a history of cousins producing children.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> by the way according to highly reputable source on reddit, cousins only share 6.25% dna. so ur pretty safe from havin ******** offspring as long as ur family doesnt have a history of cousins producing children.



nah 1st cousins share 12.5%, gotta be careful


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> by the way according to highly reputable source on reddit, cousins only share 6.25% dna. so ur pretty safe from havin ******** offspring as long as ur family doesnt have a history of cousins producing children.



woah there, they haven't even started dating yet... i think...

anyway they can't even think about having children yet because they aren't married THAT WOULD BE WRONG


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's what you do;

1) Take her to your bedroom 
2) Lay her down on your racing car bed below your Captain America motivational poster 
3) Destroy her in a night of passionate groin smashing
4) Create an army of mutated derp children and take over the world
5) Don't speak to her afterwards and avoid family reunions


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 5, 2015)

Say your friend/younger sibling used your ipod or whatever and it was a joke. 


An early April Fools??


Always works.


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

Princess Weeb said:


> Say your friend/younger sibling used your ipod or whatever and it was a joke.
> 
> 
> An early April Fools??
> ...



I think it's a bit late for that


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

Monster said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. Here's an update:
> 
> Apparently, after she sent the "!!!!!!!" text, she called me afterwards and I did not receive the notification. She texted me afterwards with "Are you ok?". At the moment, I was in a state of confusion after reading her first text. Upon seeing her second text, I jumped with glee and immediately responded. She then explained to me that she had been attempting to call me all this time, and my stupid textfree app didn't give me any notifications... Anyways, she wants to talk to me in person, and I do not know how this truly is going to end. She initially wanted to talk to me on the phone, but it was getting late and we both have school tomorrow. We do not go to the same school, but we plan on meeting soon. She didn't mention anything about liking me when we were texting; in fact, I think she kinda avoided the topic. Anyways, I am extremely nervous for tomorrow (or whenever we talk again), but she promised that she wouldn't tell either of our parents...
> 
> And thank you for all your concern, my mind is sane thanks to you people.



Can't wait for next update


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

Annachie said:


> nah 1st cousins share 12.5%, gotta be careful



oh oops damn thx for correcting me annabrie the geneticist


----------



## Improv (Jan 5, 2015)

oof my sweet virgin eyes


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

Improv said:


> oof my sweet virgin eyes








My sweet virgin eyes


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> My sweet virgin eyes



THATS MY PIC NOT YOURS MAKE YOUR OWN


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

incense is wrong ppl


----------



## Brackets (Jan 5, 2015)

nvm


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

Annachie said:


> nvm



ur not v good at quoting posts tho


----------



## Brackets (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> oh oops damn thx for correcting me annabrie the geneticist



it's ok not everyone can be as multitalented as me

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> ur not v good at quoting posts tho



waaah


----------



## jj231kuy (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> incense is wrong ppl



but it smells so good


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

This was fun to read. Godspeed, OP!


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 5, 2015)

It's honestly strange lol I don't recommend this because if you guys go wrong the family can get affected.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 5, 2015)

Either she wants you or she's going to be a decent human being and let you down easy. If she wanted to be a grossed out b-word, she would have done so by now.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> Here's what you do;
> 
> 1) Take her to your bedroom
> 2) Lay her down on your racing car bed below your Captain America motivational poster
> ...



Oh **** LOL


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 5, 2015)

I cant even.
What are these thread tags
JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL. LOL I'M DONE


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I'm done with TBT for today


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes jesus take over


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahri said:


> It's honestly strange lol I don't recommend this because* if *you guys go wrong the family can get affected.



what do you mean 'if'


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 5, 2015)

What do you think it means..


----------



## mdchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe I'm just desensitized to stuff like this from watching some anime where one cousin will fall for another (typically, they don't know they're even related at first), but I always figured that love was special and awesome.

So, just follow your heart, and I wish you luck in your situation!


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Maybe I'm just desensitized to stuff like this from watching some anime where one cousin will fall for another (typically, they don't know they're even related at first), but I always figured that love was special and awesome.
> 
> So, just follow your heart, and I wish you luck in your situation!



it's hard to follow ur heart if it's in a million pieces when your children are suffering birth defects from having sexual intercourse with your other half/first cousin



Ahri said:


> What do you think it means..



Well what I mean is that it is bound to go wrong regardless so there is no 'if''..'


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 5, 2015)

These tags omg... LOLOL

out of all the people in this world, shipping yourself with family is a bit odd for me but to each their own, w.e your decision is I hope its for the best of you and her (if she feels the same way ect) :3


----------



## FlameKid358 (Jan 5, 2015)

guys can i add you on animal crossing I'm kid and i don't do any harm my friend code is 0404-8246-2621 don't mess up my town


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Getting a bit like eastenders here


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, their marriage is legal in some states, and only a criminal offense in a few. For second cousins it's completely legal.


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2015)

mdchan said:


> I always figured that love was special and awesome.
> 
> So, just follow your heart, and I wish you luck in your situation!





Love is special and awesome...Except when you're blood related. 

In that case do it in secret, tell absolutely nobody and make sure to use contraception so you don't give birth to the X-men.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Well, their marriage is legal in some states, and only a criminal offense in a few. For second cousins it's completely legal.



Jerry Lee Lewis got married to his 13 year old cousin when he was 22 years old, I think that was legal.. :/
Although... it was in 1958, i'm not sure if they changed the law..


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

༼つಠ益ಠ༽つ

i like this face meem from the tags


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> ༼つಠ益ಠ༽つ
> 
> i like this face meem from the tags



Did you put it there? >.>


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 5, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> ༼つಠ益ಠ༽つ
> 
> i like this face meem from the tags



Best tag, along with Jesus take the wheel lol


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Er theres a sex her now tag? Wasn't me I did the Jesus one


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Best tag, along with Jesus take the wheel lol



They're all great but both of them ofmg



Disband said:


> Did you put it there? >.>



I'm not going to take credit for someone else's immaculate taste in meem face but no unfortunately

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Er theres a sex her now tag? *Wasn't me* I did the Jesus one


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> They're all great but both of them ofmg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hello


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> They're all great but both of them ofmg
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to take credit for someone else's immaculate taste in meem face but no unfortunately



It is funny though... :/
I like these...
"think of the consequences and keeping it in the family"
Oh.. those are awful.


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> They're all great but both of them ofmg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thread is a train wreck. Lmao, but I  stop coming back to it.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

thunder be like



Disband said:


> It is funny though... :/
> I like these...
> "think of the consequences and keeping it in the family"
> Oh.. those are awful.



'cousin lovin'



August said:


> This thread is a train wreck. Lmao, but I  stop coming back to it.



i'm alive for this thread


----------



## August (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler






RhinoK said:


>








RhinoK said:


> thunder be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That video ****ing killed me.


----------



## Bell_Girl (Jan 5, 2015)

tell your mum or dad how you feel and ask them for you're advice. or just text her saying and see what she repliyes

- - - Post Merge - - -

... I mean there not you're


----------

